# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  The 3D Printed Water Leg  Waterproof Prosthetic

## Brian_Krassenstein

Prosthetic legs are a wonderful piece of equipment for amputees, but they do have certain drawbacks -- like not being able to jump in the shower at home or walk along the ocean shoreline, because getting wet could seriously harm the prosthetic. Jeff Huber's startup, Standard Cyborg, now offers 3D printed waterproof prosthetic devices so amputees can have a viable option for wet conditions. The Water Leg has a price point of just $499 and is modeled after an individual's existing prosthetic, then 3D printed in aerospace-grade carbon fiber material, complete with a Vibram non-slip sole. The leg can be put on in less than 10 seconds, making even late-night trips to the bathroom a much easier process. Available now for below-the-knee amputees, Standard Cyborg is accepting pre-orders for above-the-knee devices that will be available later in 2015; a $50 deposit now will equate to a $100 credit when that device is available. Check out more details about the Water Leg in the full article: http://3dprint.com/43629/3d-printed-water-leg/


Below is a photo of Huber walking along the shore with his Water Leg:

----------

